# Game #42: Los Angeles Lakers (33-8) @ Washington Wizards (9-32) [1/22]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If someone wants to edit and make a better layout, go ahead. But a thread hadn't been posted yet so I wanted to get something up.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

What a rip off.

I demand original game threads!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:biggrin:

I didn't feel like making one myself, so I jacked it from Lakers.com.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh, I recognize that game thread anywhere


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Great basketball mind and Lakers assistant coach Jim Cleamons sat down to talk about the 9-32 Washington Wizards, who wrap up their season series with the Lakers Thursday night at STAPLES Center.
> 
> Cleamons highlights the importance of establishing Andrew Bynum and Pau Gasol in the post against a team short on bigs, offers some tips on dealing with Caron Butler and Antawn Jamison and talks about Kobe Bryant’s injured hand.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We got it, unfortunatly it's probobly going to be close.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Java!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It is amazing how quickly Ariza went from having absolutely no jumpshot at all to having a respectable shot.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Odom looks poised to put together one of his long string of good games. Pau with the nasty throwdown!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It is amazing what happens when you pass it to your skilled bigs.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

12/14 so far in the 2nd quarter with pure ownage in the paint and the perimeter from Ariza. Too bad nobody else wants to talk about the game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:banana: I Love Lakers :banana:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is a complete **** kickin'.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> This is a complete **** kickin'.


No..

:sparta:



Glad to see Bynum hasn't missed a beat.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Radman's in the game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I blame Darth Bryant for not putting up a GT. He is supposed to put it up in back-to-backs. Loser. You too Basel.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Go Vlad! They keep making reference to the 'internal issues' with Radmanvoic.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Go Vlad! They keep making reference to the 'internal issues' with Radmanvoic.


He's not going to start over Luke Walton. Book it. Vlad is better to come off bench for 10 mins.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Chris Mihm sighting...._ah ha..._


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Yue is in for Ariza.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Yue with 3 fouls. Can't buy a bucket.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sun bricked everything. Bynum POTG!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Tacos!


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

yes and another win, also congrats to kobe and phil for their all star selections


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bynum has been a beast on these weak teams. It's great to see, kid has so much potential.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's what I like to see against these MUCH weaker teams. Bynum POTG.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I didnt watch the game but judging by the boxscore im thinking that this team has finally figured out that we have two skilled 7 footers and that pounding the post might be a smart thing to do.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> I didnt watch the game but judging by the boxscore im thinking that this team has finally figured out that we have two skilled 7 footers and that pounding the post might be a smart thing to do.


Too bad it took the Lakers nearly half a season and a dislocated finger to figure it out.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Better to peak later than earlier.  And it's just in time to maintain homecourt advantage.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> I didnt watch the game but judging by the boxscore im thinking that this team has finally figured out that we have two skilled 7 footers and that pounding the post might be a smart thing to do.


I hope you are right, but look at the competition. Not a true starting center in the bunch. Im glad we beat up on bad teams by taking it to them in the post, now we need to show we can do it against the real teams.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Bynum was POTG


----------

